# Salt Creek, WY



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

Got to head to Jackson WY last weekend for some work related training. Figured I should bring along a pole or two with me just in case I did get some down time. Man the Snake was crowed with everything from rafts to people on inner tubes. That looks like it could be a good plae to fish in the early spring and late fall. Well I did manage to sneak away for a few hours and headed to Salt Creek in Bridger National forest. Tossed a bronze and red dotted spinner amd caught a few cutts. Most everything was 4-6 inches. Did have a couple on that were probably around 12 inches. Landed one 10 incher. It was absolutley beautiful up there. Planning another trip up there to do a float trip next fall with the old man. He has never done a trip and is just getting into fly fishing. Super excited.


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice job! I have driven past that creek many times and always wondered.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh man....I like that river! It's the only place I've ever seen women pack'in iron.

Beautiful area's, good luck next time you go!!


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

the snake is definitely the best in the fall. the spring flows are just too high and the summer is indeed packed. however the rivers below hoback junction are great to hit if you come up here again.


----------

